# Who was on Beach Drive going South this afternoon at 3:45



## annoyed (Jun 17, 2007)

Some total idiot passed within 3 inches of my left -- didn't call it or anything. I could feel the wind as he went by. There was clear road ahead, and he had the entire left side of the street, which is closed to cars, to pass me. Instead he seemed to make a game of "how close can I get to another cyclist without hitting him." God help both of us if I moved left to avoid a pothole or other road obstacle as he was passing. 

So I'm looking for you, whoever you are. Mr. Tour wannabe on your red Specialized in your faux team gear. If I weren't riding with my wife, I would have chased you down (yes, I could've; you're not that fast) and we would've had a little chat. 

I'd never wish anyone to get hurt cycling. But what's it gonna take for people like this jerk to learn? A broken arm, collarbone, or *gasp* a scratch on his carbon fiber bike? I just hope he doesn't hurt anyone else while pretending he's on the pro circuit.


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, I noticed a ton of people acting particularly stupid on Beach today. My favorite was the guy with the TT bike who decided it was a good idea to ride to the crosswalk and then proceed without looking through the intersection of Beach and Connecticut Ave. Why bother going to the crosswalk if you're just gonna go through the red light anyway. He missed getting plowed by a Jeep by a couple of feet.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

Life is too short to worry about a-holes. Let it go and enjoy the ride


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*The Stupidometer*

always shows a preciptious upward streak mid-June through July 23rd.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

dang, yeah, beach drive can get nuts. I've witnessed a few closed calls of guys playing chicken at the yellow gates. About 2 months ago there was a semi-serious crash at the second gate (south-bound from the MD side). One guy down, the other with what seemed like a broken collar bone. Good thing they were riding with a small group so they were already waiting on the ambulance.

I can't fathom why some many guys just go through red lights. It does not help to gain the respect of drivers by not abiding to the traffic laws.


----------

